
Elon Musk: Mars ship test flights 'next year' - evo_9
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43367191
======
valuearb
“After a string of failed rockets - and near bankruptcy - SpaceX wowed the
world with its latest flight, Falcon Heavy, in February.”

Falcons have 32 consecutive successful launches since their last failure
nearly three years ago.

~~~
greglindahl
Yeah, it's pretty amazing what clickbait you get if you combine 2008 (3 failed
Falcon 1 flights in a row) and 2018 (Falcon Heavy flies.)

